# Please help with retaining wall / patio issue that has arisen.



## coderguy (Jan 10, 2011)

So... drainage on both sides of the house, 55% done. 
Backyard... dug out.

Problems? Yes.

The intention was to run the retaining wall along the front of the garage; and the patio would go in afterwards. Had the yard dug out by the professional who will install the patio. I have to get the retaining wall and the drainage done.

Anyways, he stopped work and pointed out a problem for me to deal with. The sidewalk to the garage is too high? If I run the retaining wall as planned, there will be a gap under the sidewalk and above the pavers. the retaining wall comes to just above the first step (you can see a line on the cement, that it where the top of the wall will be) See pics:

View attachment 51315
View attachment 51316


The initial thought was to add a corner to the wall. Won't that be really ugly stepping down the wall like that next to the sidewalk? I'm not sure how to plan or do that.

It was suggested I remove the sidewalk and add more steps down from the garage. The landscapers concern is that I would still have to add a turn in the retaining wall due to the neighbors structures; I'm not sure I agree? They look below grade; so I don't think exposing them would be a problem.

Any ideas would be great as I'm pulling my hair out from making so much progress and hitting this problem. So..

1) Leave it, put a turn in the retaining wall and step it down following the sidewalk. (yuck)
2) Pull the sidewalk, add steps, pave the whole thing?
3) Pull the sidewalk, add steps, continue retaining wall next to neighbors structures (so, put the retaining wall on the other side of where the sidewakl is now)
4) Run a 'double' retaining wall along the sidewalk so it looks ago? Would be 'big' and out of place though...
5) ??? Hoping for a great suggestion.

Thanks,

-George


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Unless the patio is going to directly touch the sidewalk, you could simply grade the soil/mulch/etc.. between the two at a somewhat drastic angle to make up the difference, and the water will still find it's way to the drain around/in the patio. Attempting tho return the retaining wall around the corner & slope the top of the wall to match the pitch of the sidewalk is going to be more than a little challenging.....


----------



## coderguy (Jan 10, 2011)

jomama45 said:


> Unless the patio is going to directly touch the sidewalk, you could simply grade the soil/mulch/etc.. between the two at a somewhat drastic angle to make up the difference, and the water will still find it's way to the drain around/in the patio. Attempting tho return the retaining wall around the corner & slope the top of the wall to match the pitch of the sidewalk is going to be more than a little challenging.....


The patio was intended to come right up to the sidewalk. :-(


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

If you do that, you're going to able to cut the whole lawn with a scissors......Maybe that's you objective.........:laughing:

I may not be understanding correctly, but I'd consider leaving a bed area between the walk and patio most of the way, and just connecting them once or twice with a small walk.


----------

